# Welchen Schein brauche ich



## Mark W (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Ich ziehe Anfang September in eine andere Stadt.
Da dort in der nähe ein Fluß ist wollte ich mich in einem Angelverein anmelden.
Jetzt meine Frage:Auf den Bildern seht Ihr 5 Scheine(sind meine).Welchen Schein brauche ich für den Angelverein um mich anmelden zu können?
Ich war mal in einem Angelverein aber das ist schon etwas her,ich glaube der Sportfischerpass und die graue Karte daneben gehören zusammen??
Kann einer helfen.
Ich weiß ist eine blöde Frage.
Mark W


----------



## Mark W (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Schein brauche ich*

Bild vergessen


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Schein brauche ich*

welche bilder?

antonio


----------



## Mark W (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Schein brauche ich*

jaja
war zu langsam
jetzt sind sie da
Mark W


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Schein brauche ich*

Das mit dem Foto oben links ist der Fischereischein? Dann den.


----------



## Mark W (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Schein brauche ich*

Hallo
Und besten Dank für die Antwort
Wenn der abgelaufen ist; muss ich damit erst zur unteren Fischereibehörde in meiner Stadt??
Oder wo wird der verlängert?
Grüße
Mark W


----------



## Salmotom (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Schein brauche ich*

Verlängert normalerweise auf der Gemeinde / Stadtverwaltung oder im Bürgerbüro .

Gruss Thomas


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Schein brauche ich*

Ja, wenn abgelaufen ab zur Fischereibehörde. In kleineren Gemeinden wird das auch vom Bürgerbüro erledigt.

Den Schein unten rechts würde ich auch verwaren, ist der Nachweiß für die bestandene Fischereiprüfung.


----------



## antonio (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Schein brauche ich*

auch im ordnungsamt, ist überall eben verschieden.
aber ein anruf bei der gemeinde sollte klarheit verschaffen, ganz einfach.

antonio


----------



## Sneep (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welchen Schein brauche ich*

Hallo,

für die Verlängerung eines Fischereischeines ist die Gemeinde zuständig, in der man gemeldet ist. 
In aller Regel ist das Aufgabe des Bürgerbüros.

Wenn man den Fischereischein einmal hatte, wird dieser immer wieder verlängert.
Das Prüfungszeugnis der Fischerprüfung muss nicht mehr extra vorgelegt werden.

Ohne abgelegte Prüfung hätte man ja auch den alten Schein nicht erhalten.

Mit der Ausgabe von Fischereischeinen hat die Fischereibehörde nichts zu schaffen.

Die zieht ihn nach einem Verstoß aber möglicherweise wieder ein.:q

sneeP


----------

